# Greatham Old Church



## Alansworld (Jul 9, 2010)

From their web site:
_Greatham (which is pronounced "Grettam") is a small village, located in East Hampshire, about 6 miles north of Petersfield, 10 miles south of Farnham and 8 miles east of Alton. According to the 2001 census, the population of Greatham was 829 people (399 males and 430 females) living in 299 houses. Since then, there have been a further 18 properties built in the village.

Greatham is a linear village, mainly located along the Petersfield Road (the main road between Farnham and Petersfield), with additional housing along Longmoor Road.

At the north end of the village is Longmoor Camp, where remains of the Longmoor Military Railway can be seen, and the new Woolmer Link road, re-routing the A325 from Farnham to join the A3 at Longmoor Camp, by-passing the village. Traffic calming within the village aims to discourage through traffic._
....
_On the corner of Forest Road and Petersfield Road is the Old Church, which dates back to the 13th century. The only remaining part of this church is the chancel, which includes a tomb of some historical value._

The church is Grade II Listed. Here are my pix:



































































Alan


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like a nice peaceful place.I wonder who was last inside the chancel, there seemed to be no beaten path to the door and no telephone number or address for getting the key.What is the historical tomb inside?


----------



## chris (Jul 9, 2010)

I did some of the repointing on that wall (probably the bits that are falling out  ). English Heritage used to run lime mortar courses here and let people loose to practice on the ruined walls. Great thing about traditional lime mortar is that even if you make a mistake you're not permanently scarring the building.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 12, 2010)

Delightful old church. Amazing amount of dandelions! Lovely pics, Alan.  



chris said:


> I did some of the repointing on that wall (probably the bits that are falling out  )...


----------



## night crawler (Jul 12, 2010)

Good stuff reminds me to put th ephoto's of one I took acouple of weeks ago.


----------

